# What's up with GEICO car insurance ?



## SunchaserTampa

SO I bit the bullet over the weekend and bought a pristine little used car - in my case, a 2013 Corolla LE. Nice & tight, super-clean, peppy enough with excellent apparent mpg. I am quite happy.

SO - I go to add it to my insurance, GEICO today - and among several questions asked in the process : " How is the vehicle going to be used ? " Recreational ? Commuting ? Commercial ? and finally - For Shared-ride services ( Uber, Lyft ) ? I was kinda shocked to see that - did not know if it was a trick question / trap - so I put " recreational " for the time being .........

The reason I did this - a month or so ago a gal-pal friend of mine who also has GEICO got a letter of pending cancellation because they stumbled on the fact she was driving as an Uber driver. Now, I don't know how she resolved it, or IF she did ..... 

Has GEICO decided to create a new category for our type of driving, with the appropriate rates ??? Even if they are more $$$ I'd go for it, so as not to have that particular hassle or worry out there.

ANy thoughts, comments, experiences to share ? Please advise ................


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

SunchaserTampa said:


> SO I bit the bullet over the weekend and bought a pristine little used car - in my case, a 2013 Corolla LE. Nice & tight, super-clean, peppy enough with excellent apparent mpg. I am quite happy.
> 
> SO - I go to add it to my insurance, GEICO today - and among several questions asked in the process : " How is the vehicle going to be used ? " Recreational ? Commuting ? Commercial ? and finally - For Shared-ride services ( Uber, Lyft ) ? I was kinda shocked to see that - did not know if it was a trick question / trap - so I put " recreational " for the time being .........
> 
> The reason I did this - a month or so ago a gal-pal friend of mine who also has GEICO got a letter of pending cancellation because they stumbled on the fact she was driving as an Uber driver. Now, I don't know how she resolved it, or IF she did .....
> 
> Has GEICO decided to create a new category for our type of driving, with the appropriate rates ??? Even if they are more $$$ I'd go for it, so as not to have that particular hassle or worry out there.
> 
> ANy thoughts, comments, experiences to share ? Please advise ................












No insurance for you mate


----------



## Sweet Ping

Good for you!
It's not their ****ing business if you uber or not.
They must cover you when your app is off.


----------



## MikeB

Sweet Ping said:


> Good for you!
> It's not their ****ing business if you uber or not.
> They must cover you when your app is off.


Says who?


----------



## Sweet Ping

MikeB said:


> Says who?


Your mum


----------



## Roogy

Geico asked me about how I was using my vehicle. I told them I was doing a few hours of uber a week. They said they would continue coverage but not renew me when the time came (end of Feb) unless at that time I show them I had stopped. They don't offer any policy for people who do rideshare. If you rideshare, they don't want you.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Roogy said:


> Geico asked me about how I was using my vehicle. I told them I was doing a few hours of uber a week. They said they would continue coverage but not renew me when the time came (end of Feb) unless at that time I show them I had stopped. They don't offer any policy for people who do rideshare. If you rideshare, they don't want you.


How do you prove to Geico that you no longer do uber Roogy ?


----------



## Roogy

As you may have seen on some other threads, uber deactivated me. I'll just pass that email on to Geico when the time comes.

"Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. The average rating in Seattle is 4.75. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review. Please do take this class in order to be reactivated! There is still room for the Friday afternoon class - https://seattletraining.7x7executive.com/. We will be able to reactivate your account once this class is passed."


----------



## unter ling

Sweet Ping said:


> Good for you!
> It's not their ****ing business if you uber or not.
> They must cover you when your app is off.


 Actually it is there business you idiot


----------



## suewho

Sweet Ping said:


> Good for you!
> It's not their ****ing business if you uber or not.
> They must cover you when your app is off.


it is there ****ing business ********, if you use your private car for commercial purposes, they can and will most likely cancel your policy. 
You are a complete ****** who perpetuates the uber lie that their insurance will cover you.
I hope YOU get into an accident and have to try and worm your slimy little way out of it.
dont give other forum members advice that it is ok to commit insurance fraud.


----------



## SunchaserTampa

So with that being said - can anyone offer and advice based on experience - as to which( if ANY ) insurance companies might be Uber - friendly / receptive ??


----------



## centralFLFuber

SunchaserTampa said:


> So with that being said - can anyone offer and advice based on experience - as to which( if ANY ) insurance companies might be Uber - friendly / receptive ??


to our/my knowledge in FL there are NoNE... no Rideshare/TNC coverage in this state....go READ the insurance sections

IN This State/FL ur driving illegally

Good Luck...and Be Careful out there!


----------



## Tx rides

Sweet Ping said:


> Good for you!
> It's not their ****ing business if you uber or not.
> They must cover you when your app is off.


WHAT??? It certainly IS their business! They base rates on risks, and commercial use is absolutely higher risk.


----------



## ChrisInABQ

SunchaserTampa said:


> So with that being said - can anyone offer and advice based on experience - as to which( if ANY ) insurance companies might be Uber - friendly / receptive ??


You're probably not going to like that answer. Some states have pilot programs going on with policies for ride-share, like Progressive in Colorado (when I last spoke to them in October). When I called around, I was only able to get quotes from small insurance brokers who provide specialty insurance (skydiving, ride-sharing...you know, daredevil shit!). Some companies take the wait and see approach and will exercise their right to deny renewal, and others, like Geico, are proactive and shit-canning people's policy for ride-sharing. If you do find a policy, you can expect anywhere between $3,600/yr and $10,000/yr (most realistically around $6k). And those low-end policies are supplemental to your personal policy, meaning you have to have a personal policy in place also that will cover your vehicle when not being used for ride-share. What they don't understand is that we already have that through Lyft/Uber...the problem is getting a personal policy that is okay with ride-share and knows when to switch their coverage on and off based on your status of online/offline. Those just don't exist yet!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

ChrisInABQ said:


> You're probably not going to like that answer. Some states have pilot programs going on with policies for ride-share, like Progressive in Colorado (when I last spoke to them in October). When I called around, I was only able to get quotes from small insurance brokers who provide specialty insurance (skydiving, ride-sharing...you know, daredevil shit!). Some companies take the wait and see approach and will exercise their right to deny renewal, and others, like Geico, are proactive and shit-canning people's policy for ride-sharing. If you do find a policy, you can expect anywhere between $3,600/yr and $10,000/yr (most realistically around $6k). And those low-end policies are supplemental to your personal policy, meaning you have to have a personal policy in place also that will cover your vehicle when not being used for ride-share. What they don't understand is that we already have that through Lyft/Uber...the problem is getting a personal policy that is okay with ride-share and knows when to switch their coverage on and off based on your status of online/offline. Those just don't exist yet!


You would think that he would have researched insurance before he purchased his " pristine " car.


----------



## ChrisInABQ

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You would the he would have researched insurance before he purchased his " pristine " car.


Tru dat!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Wording similar to what your renewal application contains has always been there, probably without the term "rideshare." But who reads the boilerplate, anyway? Tx rides has explained in other threads re insurance how in certain scenarios you would be "running bare,"at the completion of a rider-paid trip and Uber's coverage has ended. Your personal insurance company does not want the extra risk involved with rideshare without adding a higher premium. They would have to cover you if you were named in a lawsuit by passengers injured in your car, even if Uber's insurance was primary. Eventually this will be worked out, but in the meantime, lying to your insurer is not a smart move, as it is considered fraud, a prosecutable offense. The least you could face is cancelling of your policy and higher rates from any company who would take you.


----------



## scrurbscrud

ChrisInABQ said:


> You're probably not going to like that answer. Some states have pilot programs going on with policies for ride-share, like Progressive in Colorado (when I last spoke to them in October). When I called around, I was only able to get quotes from small insurance brokers who provide specialty insurance (skydiving, ride-sharing...you know, daredevil shit!). Some companies take the wait and see approach and will exercise their right to deny renewal, and others, like Geico, are proactive and shit-canning people's policy for ride-sharing. If you do find a policy, you can expect anywhere between $3,600/yr and $10,000/yr (most realistically around $6k). And those low-end policies are supplemental to your personal policy, meaning you have to have a personal policy in place also that will cover your vehicle when not being used for ride-share. What they don't understand is that we already have that through Lyft/Uber...the problem is getting a personal policy that is okay with ride-share and knows when to switch their coverage on and off based on your status of online/offline. Those just don't exist yet!


The insurance scams that ride share companies and drivers are running is the single biggest flaw/lie/illegal action in the entire construct, openly violated by ride share companies. Unrepentantly so.

In short, they could give a rats ass if drivers have suitable coverage. They don't. And drivers do NOT have suitable/legal coverage, period, unless they have a livery policy.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sweet Ping said:


> Good for you!
> It's not their ****ing business if you uber or not.
> They must cover you when your app is off.


I see another fairy tale is bring floated.

There are no personal auto policies that have a 'not valid when ride share driving' but 'valid when not rideshare driving' feature. All personal auto policies have a livery exclusion, meaning that those who engage in ride share have an invalid personal auto policy.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

SunchaserTampa said:


> SO I bit the bullet over the weekend and bought a pristine little used car - in my case, a 2013 Corolla LE. Nice & tight, super-clean, peppy enough with excellent apparent mpg. I am quite happy.
> 
> SO - I go to add it to my insurance, GEICO today - and among several questions asked in the process : " How is the vehicle going to be used ? " Recreational ? Commuting ? Commercial ? and finally - For Shared-ride services ( Uber, Lyft ) ? I was kinda shocked to see that - did not know if it was a trick question / trap - so I put " recreational " for the time being .........
> 
> The reason I did this - a month or so ago a gal-pal friend of mine who also has GEICO got a letter of pending cancellation because they stumbled on the fact she was driving as an Uber driver. Now, I don't know how she resolved it, or IF she did .....
> 
> Has GEICO decided to create a new category for our type of driving, with the appropriate rates ??? Even if they are more $$$ I'd go for it, so as not to have that particular hassle or worry out there.
> 
> ANy thoughts, comments, experiences to share ? Please advise ................


....how can this possibly be news to anyone here? Uberx ='s insurance jeopardy (notwithstanding Uber's "primary coverage").


----------



## Worcester Sauce

scrurbscrud said:


> The insurance scams that ride share companies and drivers are running is the single biggest flaw/lie/illegal action in the entire construct, openly violated by ride share companies. Unrepentantly so.
> 
> In short, they could give a rats ass if drivers have suitable coverage. They don't. And drivers do NOT have suitable/legal coverage, period, unless they have a livery policy.


...right on.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

ChrisInABQ said:


> You're probably not going to like that answer. Some states have pilot programs going on with policies for ride-share, like Progressive in Colorado (when I last spoke to them in October). When I called around, I was only able to get quotes from small insurance brokers who provide specialty insurance (skydiving, ride-sharing...you know, daredevil shit!). Some companies take the wait and see approach and will exercise their right to deny renewal, and others, like Geico, are proactive and shit-canning people's policy for ride-sharing. If you do find a policy, you can expect anywhere between $3,600/yr and $10,000/yr (most realistically around $6k). And those low-end policies are supplemental to your personal policy, meaning you have to have a personal policy in place also that will cover your vehicle when not being used for ride-share. What they don't understand is that we already have that through Lyft/Uber...the problem is getting a personal policy that is okay with ride-share and knows when to switch their coverage on and off based on your status of online/offline. Those just don't exist yet!


correct


----------



## scrurbscrud

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....how can this possibly be news to anyone here? Uberx ='s insurance jeopardy (notwithstanding Uber's "primary coverage").


We'd have to venture that not 5 drivers in 100 are even aware of it because THE COMPANIES LIE TO THEM about this reality or at best IGNORE this reality.

Freakin' thieves and criminals, these ride share companies. They really ought to be brought to justice immediately.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

scrurbscrud said:


> I see another fairy tale is bring floated.
> 
> There are no personal auto policies that have a 'not valid when ride share driving' but 'valid when not rideshare driving' feature. All personal auto policies have a livery exclusion, meaning that those who engage in ride share have an invalid personal auto policy.


That's like renting a car from Avis and using it as a taxi for the day.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's like renting a car from Avis and using it as a taxi for the day.


To say that Uber or Lyft are forthcoming on this matter is a laugher.

*They are purposefully DECEPTIVE.*


----------



## Wamba1

SunchaserTampa said:


> SO I bit the bullet over the weekend and bought a pristine little used car - in my case, a 2013 Corolla LE. Nice & tight, super-clean, peppy enough with excellent apparent mpg. I am quite happy.
> 
> SO - I go to add it to my insurance, GEICO today - and among several questions asked in the process : " How is the vehicle going to be used ? " Recreational ? Commuting ? Commercial ? and finally - For Shared-ride services ( Uber, Lyft ) ? I was kinda shocked to see that - did not know if it was a trick question / trap - so I put " recreational " for the time being .........
> 
> The reason I did this - a month or so ago a gal-pal friend of mine who also has GEICO got a letter of pending cancellation because they stumbled on the fact she was driving as an Uber driver. Now, I don't know how she resolved it, or IF she did .....
> 
> Has GEICO decided to create a new category for our type of driving, with the appropriate rates ??? Even if they are more $$$ I'd go for it, so as not to have that particular hassle or worry out there.
> 
> ANy thoughts, comments, experiences to share ? Please advise ................


*Wamba1New Member *
Location:
Charlotte, NC
http://brandilawblog.com/2014/11/26/state-farm-geico-and-allstate-wont-insure-uber-x-drivers/


----------



## centralFLFuber

SunchaserTampa said:


> SO I bit the bullet over the weekend and bought a pristine little used car - in my case, a 2013 Corolla LE. Nice & tight, super-clean, peppy enough with excellent apparent mpg. I am quite happy.
> 
> SO - I go to add it to my insurance, GEICO today - and among several questions asked in the process : " How is the vehicle going to be used ? " Recreational ? Commuting ? Commercial ? and finally - For Shared-ride services ( Uber, Lyft ) ? I was kinda shocked to see that - did not know if it was a trick question / trap - so I put " recreational " for the time being .........
> 
> The reason I did this - a month or so ago a gal-pal friend of mine who also has GEICO got a letter of pending cancellation because they stumbled on the fact she was driving as an Uber driver. Now, I don't know how she resolved it, or IF she did .....
> 
> Has GEICO decided to create a new category for our type of driving, with the appropriate rates ??? Even if they are more $$$ I'd go for it, so as not to have that particular hassle or worry out there.
> 
> ANy thoughts, comments, experiences to share ? Please advise ................


So U Knew ur friends insurance was in jeopardy with Geico and driving for Fuber and U went and bought newer car to fuber in WithOUT checking further into Insurance Issues???

THAT WAS PRETTY STUPID dont u think???


----------



## Sweet Ping

I want to see them deny your claim if you weren't ubering.
Never gonna happen


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sweet Ping said:


> I want to see them deny your claim if you weren't ubering.
> Never gonna happen


Early responses from some have been they'll pay and cancel for policy violations, thereby pushing such insureds into the high risk zone and high cost zone.

I'd expect that a standard line of insurance investigators questioning drivers involved in accidents will have or may already have questions such as 'are you driving for Uber, Lyft or other ride sharing companies' *just to stick liars necks in nooses.*

Any half wit that has dealt with insurance companies KNOW well enough that *the impetus and reward to insurance companies is to pay less or, if warranted, not to pay at all.*


----------



## Sweet Ping

scrurbscrud said:


> Early responses from some have been they'll pay and cancel for policy violations, thereby pushing such insureds into the high risk zone and high cost zone.
> 
> I'd expect that a standard line of insurance investigators questioning drivers involved in accidents will have or may already have questions such as 'are you driving for Uber, Lyft or other ride sharing companies' *just to stick liars necks in nooses.*
> 
> Any half wit that has dealt with insurance companies KNOW well enough that *the impetus and reward to insurance companies is to pay less or, if warranted, not to pay at all.*


I just believe that your ubering business is not geico's business.
They only cover you while you're off duty, which technically is commute or pleasure


----------



## centralFLFuber

Sweet Ping said:


> I just believe that your ubering business is not geico's business.
> They only cover you while you're off duty, which technically is commute or pleasure


UR in CALIF things R different Here in FL

Each STATE is different when it comes to the FUber Insurance; here in FL u F*cked!


----------



## LAuberX

Even the "Lizard" is wising up.... We have no personal or vehicle insurance if it is our fault. Or 50/50 which I am seeing as the new norm.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sweet Ping said:


> I just believe that your ubering business is not geico's business.
> They only cover you while you're off duty, which technically is commute or pleasure


Who gives a crap what you believe? Personal auto policies specifically exclude any personally insured auto to be used for livery, *in writing.*


----------



## Sweet Ping

LAuberX said:


> Even the "Lizard" is wising up.... We have no personal or vehicle insurance if it is our fault. Or 50/50 which I am seeing as the new norm.


Why deal with geico at all?
Your policy barely covers their advertising expenses. 
They don't have any money to pay your claims


----------



## cybertec69

SunchaserTampa said:


> SO I bit the bullet over the weekend and bought a pristine little used car - in my case, a 2013 Corolla LE. Nice & tight, super-clean, peppy enough with excellent apparent mpg. I am quite happy.
> 
> SO - I go to add it to my insurance, GEICO today - and among several questions asked in the process : " How is the vehicle going to be used ? " Recreational ? Commuting ? Commercial ? and finally - For Shared-ride services ( Uber, Lyft ) ? I was kinda shocked to see that - did not know if it was a trick question / trap - so I put " recreational " for the time being .........
> 
> The reason I did this - a month or so ago a gal-pal friend of mine who also has GEICO got a letter of pending cancellation because they stumbled on the fact she was driving as an Uber driver. Now, I don't know how she resolved it, or IF she did .....
> 
> Has GEICO decided to create a new category for our type of driving, with the appropriate rates ??? Even if they are more $$$ I'd go for it, so as not to have that particular hassle or worry out there.
> 
> ANy thoughts, comments, experiences to share ? Please advise ................


So you lied, good luck if you get into an accident.


----------



## UberXTampa

another reason why Uber needs new drivers every day. When renewal time comes, we will stop Ubering and new drivers will take up the space until they too renew.


----------



## UPModerator

Ok, here I am. That's enough of the name-calling/personal attacks. Two users warned. Keep it cool here please.


----------



## Chris Dee

I was quoted $2800 last year around October to insure my car for livery. Uber covers the passengers, if you get into an accident your private insurance has to and must cover your vehicle and yourself. As far as anyone is concerned you where just driving some friends to their destination. I just hope that no one gets into an accident, drive safe and always slow down at green lights just in case the guy coming the other way doesn't stop for the red.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Chris Dee said:


> I was quoted $2800 last year around October to insure my car for livery. Uber covers the passengers, if you get into an accident your private insurance has to and must cover your vehicle and yourself. *As far as anyone is concerned you where just driving some friends to their destination. * I just hope that no one gets into an accident, drive safe and always slow down at green lights just in case the guy coming the other way doesn't stop for the red.


*Proposing a lie* is not a credible option.


----------



## Chris Dee

LOL...


----------



## MikeB

Another one more bites the dust. 
Bye-bye Mr. Puler. Good riddance!


----------



## CityGirl

SunchaserTampa said:


> So with that being said - can anyone offer and advice based on experience - as to which( if ANY ) insurance companies might be Uber - friendly / receptive ??


It looks like Farmers and USAA both have created rideshare ins in CO, so it will possibly be coming to those companies in other states. Farmers was gouging, increasing like 25%, but USAA was really good, just like $8 a month extra, I think.

http://uberxcolorado.com/drive/?page_id=483


----------



## scrurbscrud

CityGirl said:


> It looks like Farmers and USAA both have created rideshare ins in CO, so it will possibly be coming to those companies in other states. Farmers was gouging, increasing like 25%, but USAA was really good, just like $8 a month extra, I think.
> 
> http://uberxcolorado.com/drive/?page_id=483


A 25% premium would be cheap by comparison to a full blown livery policy. Even cheap by comparison to livery insurance companies who have factored down their rates by about 1/2 for ride share policy overlaps.

I'd be on it in a heart beat IF, big IF, I'm still doing this gig after the anticipated and soon to follow Lyft matching Uber rate cuts.

With USAA I believe you have to be a military or police force person or related to one to be able to insure with them.


----------



## MikeB

scrurbscrud said:


> With USAA I believe you have to be a military or police force person or related to one to be able to insure with them.


That's right.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I think USAA is only available to active or former members of the miltary and their families- not for law enforcement per se. Lots of cops are former military of course, which could lead to this assumption. The nice thing about it seems to be that if your parent or possibly grandparent served, you could be eligible with no military service.


----------



## CityGirl

scrurbscrud said:


> A 25% premium would be cheap by comparison to a full blown livery policy. Even cheap by comparison to livery insurance companies who have factored down their rates by about 1/2 for ride share policy overlaps.
> 
> I'd be on it in a heart beat IF, big IF, I'm still doing this gig after the anticipated and soon to follow Lyft matching Uber rate cuts.
> 
> With USAA I believe you have to be a military or police force person or related to one to be able to insure with them.


Correct, military. You, your spouse or parent.


----------



## MikeB

Geico is still cheapest of them all and not all Uber drivers reside in CO. So, if you drive for Uber you are involved in insurance fraud, exactly as Uber tells you to do it. But, if you get hurt Uber won't pay for your medical expenses. If you passengers get hurt they can sue you and your assets are at risk.


----------



## BooBoo

i live in VA and just bought a policy from GEICO specifically for ridesharing - finally!


----------



## Bart McCoy

Sweet Ping said:


> Good for you!
> It's not their ****ing business if you uber or not.
> They must cover you when your app is off.


I agree, because they not paying if you get in an accident with a pax in the car anyway, so what difference does it make?



unter ling said:


> Actually it is there business you idiot


why though? why do insurance companies care about money they DONT pay out? Uber would pay if you got into accident with pax



suewho said:


> it is there ****ing business ********, if you use your private car for commercial purposes, they can and will most likely cancel your policy.
> You are a complete ****** who perpetuates the uber lie that their insurance will cover you.
> I hope YOU get into an accident and have to try and worm your slimy little way out of it.
> dont give other forum members advice that it is ok to commit insurance fraud.


but heres the thing,if you use the car for private purposes,thtose are the times that we accept the insurrance company to pay. If we use it for commerical purposes, we dont expect our personal insurance to pay for an accident anyway. It seems to me insurance companies should only worry about incidents where THEY have to pay out,not somebody else.



Tx rides said:


> WHAT??? It certainly IS their business! They base rates on risks, and commercial use is absolutely higher risk.


how is commercial use a high risk.....when it doesnt matter the risk because regardless of the level of risk the personal insurance company doesnt pay anyway????/ why factor in stuff where they wont have to pay out?



scrurbscrud said:


> Early responses from some have been they'll pay and cancel for policy violations, thereby pushing such insureds into the high risk zone and high cost zone.
> 
> I'd expect that a standard line of insurance investigators questioning drivers involved in accidents will have or may already have questions such as 'are you driving for Uber, Lyft or other ride sharing companies' *just to stick liars necks in nooses.*
> 
> Any half wit that has dealt with insurance companies KNOW well enough that *the impetus and reward to insurance companies is to pay less or, if warranted, not to pay at all.*


yeah, so they DONT deny the claims. which they shouldnt,because the accident was during personal use, regardles that they use it commerically



BooBoo said:


> i live in VA and just bought a policy from GEICO specifically for ridesharing - finally!


i never knew geico had ANY such policy for rideshares
PLEASE give us more info
like how high are the rates??


----------



## Tx rides

Wth @Bart McCoy why so many replies in one ? Too much hassle to respond to specific quotes... But if you don't understand how commercial use is a risk, you are either naive, ignorant, or dishonest. You are ONLY covered By Uber when on trip, NOT while trolling for trip, not when departing.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Tx rides said:


> Wth @Bart McCoy why so many replies in one ? Too much hassle to respond to specific quotes... But if you don't understand how commercial use is a risk, you are either naive, ignorant, or dishonest. You are ONLY covered By Uber when on trip, NOT while trolling for trip, not when departing.


first, multi quoting is the proper way to do it on a message board.......

so on trip you mean when a pax is in the car?
so when did Uber stop being primary when app is on? regardless if pax is in the car or not?
if departing means going home when app off, then personal insurance should cover it. its no difference than going home from an desk job. millions of people have jobs that require they drive to and from work. and they are covered both ways. why cant uber be covered driving to their job location? (their normal hot ping areas). keyword driving to....


----------



## ChrisInABQ

Bart McCoy said:


> first, multi quoting is the proper way to do it on a message board.......
> 
> so on trip you mean when a pax is in the car?
> so when did Uber stop being primary when app is on? regardless if pax is in the car or not?
> if departing means going home when app off, then personal insurance should cover it. its no difference than going home from an desk job. millions of people have jobs that require they drive to and from work. and they are covered both ways. why cant uber be covered driving to their job location? (their normal hot ping areas). keyword driving to....


If the app is on, but you've yet accepted a trip or have a pax in-tow (so, driving to a hot spot or back home with app online), Uber is not primary and is contingent to your personal insurance not covering. Having the app on, but not yet accepting or giving a ride, there is no coverage by Uber for damages to your vehicle. I agree with you that this time should be looked at no differently than commuting, but I don't think our personal insurance companies will want to see it that way. In my opinion, that's the most vulnerable time.

For Lyft, it's worse, as their insurance doesn't even cover until you've accepted, so there's no contingency insurance for that time between going online and accepting a request.


----------



## Tx rides

Bart McCoy said:


> first, multi quoting is the proper way to do it on a message board.......
> 
> so on trip you mean when a pax is in the car?
> so when did Uber stop being primary when app is on? regardless if pax is in the car or not?
> if departing means going home when app off, then personal insurance should cover it. its no difference than going home from an desk job. millions of people have jobs that require they drive to and from work. and they are covered both ways. why cant uber be covered driving to their job location? (their normal hot ping areas). keyword driving to....


No it is not the same, and no insurance company will consider it so. The risks are higher, you are in areas where you would not be were it not for commercial use, monitoring electronic devices to get your next nickel, and the major players have YEARS of data to support this. If the risk was the same they would be clamoring to get all of you under their coverage.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

Bart McCoy said:


> I agree, because they not paying if you get in an accident with a pax in the car anyway, so what difference does it make?
> 
> why though? why do insurance companies care about money they DONT pay out? Uber would pay if you got into accident with pax
> 
> but heres the thing,if you use the car for private purposes,thtose are the times that we accept the insurrance company to pay. If we use it for commerical purposes, we dont expect our personal insurance to pay for an accident anyway. It seems to me insurance companies should only worry about incidents where THEY have to pay out,not somebody else.
> 
> how is commercial use a high risk.....when it doesnt matter the risk because regardless of the level of risk the personal insurance company doesnt pay anyway????/ why factor in stuff where they wont have to pay out?
> 
> yeah, so they DONT deny the claims. which they shouldnt,because the accident was during personal use, regardles that they use it commerically
> 
> i never knew geico had ANY such policy for rideshares
> PLEASE give us more info
> like how high are the rates??


I just bought a rideshare policy from GEICO today, too. Its only in VA right now though.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Sweet Ping said:


> Good for you!
> It's not their ****ing business if you uber or not.
> They must cover you when your app is off.


Are you kidding? They are insuring the vehicle and its passengers... *Of course it's their business!!*


----------

